# Catcher Paco



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

bloomin eck Rik, these Paco pics just get better n better !!!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing pictures Rik. It looks like Paco is getting mouthfuls of sand but I'm sure he didn't mind one bit.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Good gosh!! Wonderful pictures of Mr. Paco 
 Ric.... Paco is a GReat pooch


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful area and awesome, clear pictures! How can you throw the ball and take such good shots at the same time???


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Great photos, Again!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Rik, your dog is absolutely beautiful, but this picture is a masterpiece. Light is amazing, composition is perfect and sky is simply magnificent. Love it!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Amazing pictures Rik. It looks like Paco is getting mouthfuls of sand but I'm sure he didn't mind one bit.


Thanks Rob. He doesn't mind because there was water around


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

AlanK said:


> Good gosh!! Wonderful pictures of Mr. Paco
> Ric.... Paco is a GReat pooch


Thank you 



Angelina said:


> Wow, what a beautiful area and awesome, clear pictures! How can you throw the ball and take such good shots at the same time???


I have a beautiful wife who is a hobby photographer too. She knows what I want. 













canine_mommy said:


> Great photos, Again!


Thanks 



Discoverer said:


> Rik, your dog is absolutely beautiful, but this picture is a masterpiece. Light is amazing, composition is perfect and sky is simply magnificent. Love it!


Thank you


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

amazing Paco shots, Rik!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Really quicksand...I think Paco is to fast for quicksand!!! Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

janine said:


> Really quicksand...I think Paco is to fast for quicksand!!! Beautiful pictures!!!


Thank you.  I also think he is to fast but last summer people were swimming there and that could be dangerous.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I always look forward to seeing your stunning photos of Paco-thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I always look forward to seeing your stunning photos of Paco-thanks so much for sharing.


Thank you Carolina mom


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rik,
The pictures are so fabulous, as yours always are!!
What a beautiful place to play and take pictures!
Paco seems to have boundless energy!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Karen2 said:


> Rik,
> The pictures are so fabulous, as yours always are!!
> What a beautiful place to play and take pictures!
> Paco seems to have boundless energy!


Thank you Karen. Paco is already 7 yr but he still can play for hours with that ball.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, just wow...


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

You do great action shots of Paco Rik, simply superb... But quicksand, man I'd be the first out of there..!!!.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome Rik. Very very nice.


----------

